# Arca Swiss compatible plate for M5?



## longtallkarl (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi All,

Has anyone found an Arca Swiss compatible plate for their M5 that doesn't impact ANY functionality? It seems they mostly impede some movement of the screen. It might be too much to ask for I realize, but I thought I'd see if anyone had found a solution that worked for them.

Thanks,

-k


----------



## Frodo (Jun 23, 2018)

The plate supplied with my Sirui T-025X carbon tripod (C-10S ballhead) fits my M3 perfectly. I can access the battery and card and I expect you to be fine with the M5's silly downward pivotting screen.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 23, 2018)

This is what I use on my M5. No interference. You can get either just the plate or also the side piece to have an L Bracket:

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/plates-brackets/plates-brackets-cameras/canon-cameras/custitem_facet_camera_model/EOS~M5


----------



## slclick (Jun 23, 2018)

I too use the RRS L Plate on my M5, the best thing is the QD Magpul connection.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 23, 2018)

I purchased a 2-pc L bracket off of ebay that is very similar to the RRS version for under $20 around a year ago. It doesn't quite have the fit and finish of the RRS and I had to do a little filing to allow the battery door to open past 90 degrees, but it is rock solid and quite a bargain. Mine was branded _Fittest_. This appears to be the same:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Release-Plate-Bracket-Base-Holder-L-Plate-L-Bracket-For-Canon-EOS-M5/382298150319?hash=item5902bed5af:g:JIcAAOSw~HBaH2fG


----------



## longtallkarl (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!

I read a review on the b&h site that with the RRS plate attached the screen wouldn't flip down all the way (selfie mode) ultimately not a deal breaker, but just wondering if there were others out there that were somehow not coming up in my searches. I might try the RRS clone first - thanks for the tip brad-man!

-k


----------



## slclick (Jun 24, 2018)

The screen slip thing isn't a deal breaker for me personally since I never flip down the screen or would want to. Now if it articulated, that would be different.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 24, 2018)

well the M5 screen really is "original stupid Canon". So very wrong, that not even "Really Right" can right it.


----------



## slclick (Jun 24, 2018)

fullstop said:


> well the M5 screen really is "original stupid Canon". So very wrong, that not even "Really Right" can right it.



You had to join us here...geez


----------



## fullstop (Jun 24, 2018)

cannot speak to the M5, but after using hi-end Really Right products for years, I got tired of expensive camera-specific plates and L-plates. Now my preferred source is China brand "Mengs".

They are dirt cheap and functionally I had no issues whatsoever. Use them with a Markins ball head / clamp. 

These 2 work well on my EOS M (1st gen) - not sure for M5 though ... but they got lots of different ones in many sizes.  
* plate: https://www.gumptrade.com/14010005101.html
* L-plate: https://www.gumptrade.com/14010000101.html


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2018)

How one tires of quality is beyond me.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 9, 2018)

slclick said:


> How one tires of quality is beyond me.



not tired of quality. But tired of expensive *camera-specific* plates that are worth zero as soon as i get next camera.


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2018)

fullstop said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > How one tires of quality is beyond me.
> ...



I just met two RRS staff (married) today who were relocated by the company to Lehi, UT from SLO,Ca they take care of their people and I will gladly pay more for a product from a company that does that then some nameless Chinese entity. RRS for the win.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 9, 2018)

sure. America first. fine with me. 

Like yourself I buy cameras made in some cheapo Absurdi-stan for some japanese company I don't like. And as long as those cameras don't come with Arca-groves at the bottom - which would be the only "really really right" solution, I buy cheap, fully functional Chinese plates / L-plates that remain usable on more than just 1 camera. 

It is better for my wallet and better for the environment too. USA; POTUS and MAGA? Dont give a fart.


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2018)

fullstop said:


> sure. America first. fine with me.
> 
> Like yourself I buy cameras made in some cheapo Absurdi-stan for some japanese company I don't like. And as long as those cameras don't come with Arca-groves at the bottom - which would be the only "really really right" solution, I buy cheap, fully functional Chinese plates / L-plates that remain usable on more than just 1 camera.
> 
> It is better for my wallet and better for the environment too. USA; POTUS and MAGA? Dont give a fart.



Don't ever pull me into a 'like yourself' argument. 


Also, MAGA? Saying I support the idea of RRS taking care of it's staff has NOTHING to do with DT and his idiotic platforms. You manage to pull the craziest off topic inaccuracies out of your pootus time and time again. So, for the record, why did you change names? Run off the playground and had to use a different email? 


I absolutely pity your presence here, but I understand the simple mind process of complaining and whining and how it makes you feel bigger and better. Enjoy.


----------



## longtallkarl (Jul 15, 2018)

Just an update:

I did end up getting a Fittest brand RRS knockoff from ebay for less than $20, and it fits perfectly. No need to modify anything even to get the battery door all the way open - perhaps they've modified their design a little. Took a while to receive, but fits great on my RRS BH40. The flippy screen doesn't flip all the way down, but I'll use it more frequently on a tripod than in selfie mode anyway.

Thanks again for the tips!

-k


----------



## fullstop (Jul 15, 2018)

Thx for the info!

The Fittest L-Plate for EOS M5 looks like an excellent and highly affordable solution. Looking at the 2 designs, RRS and Fittest i can not detect a "knock-off". Both are L-plats for the EOS-M5, both are "2-part L-plate designs for EOS M5". Specific designs however differ strongly and clearly. To me, the Fittest L-plate looks more "innovative" than the RRS one ... "less is more". 

RRS / USD 135






FITTEST / < USD 20 





Two different solutions towards the same set of objectives. RRS plate is USD 135 [without cost of shipping] = around 15% of camera price. Fittest plate costs around 2% of camera price. I consider the latter a much more sensible and reasonable ratio and choice. 

At Fittest prices one might as well go with "camera specific plates" that become useless and worthless with every new camera. At RRS prices: no way I'd ever again consider it. But I'll probably just continue to use my "not-body specific low-cost plates" provided they work well on my camera/s. The most economical and most eco-friendly solution.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 15, 2018)

actually, speaking of "reduce to the max" and "innovative approach" 
just found this new type, multifunctional iQuick plates by Uniqball : 
https://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2018/03/11/uniqball-iquick-l-plate-review/
















Not "inexpensive", but iQuick 70 version looks like the slimmest and lightest L-plate solution for light cameras with light lenses, eg. EOS M and upcoming slim Canon FF MILCs with compact lenses. Provided the (adjustable) flange does prevent any rotational slip and the plate does not block battery, connectors, flip screen on the camera. ;D

Specs:


> It is a multifunctional quick release plate, that substitutes L-Plates, without covering the cable connection and it can also be used as a normal lensplate for telephoto lens or even telescopes. It is lighter and easier to carry as other common L-plates and it is compatible with every camera (except Olympus MILC).
> 
> Standard profile or Slim profile
> 100mm or 70mm length
> ...


----------

